# GPU vs. CPU?



## Paulius777 (Mar 4, 2016)

*High performance*


Individuals who have geared up to maximize the performance of their computer nowadays choose GPU. Even though a GPU is designed for a wide variety of basic graphics controller functions, it is used as the most efficient computational device in our time. Advanced capabilities of this processing unit play the main role behind the overall success of supercomputers. 


Users of supercomputers understand various benefits of a GPU and a bare metal server. An ideal GPU on an outstanding bare metal server is the best choice for enhancing the effectiveness of intensive calculations. 


Successful professionals in fields like machine learning, deep learning, and genomics nowadays depend on these two elements in the cloud. They are satisfied with an easy way to do more tasks with fewer resources on hand. 


*An enhanced power *


Accelerated computing power of a GPU is very helpful in the most competitive industries where the efficiency is the key. High performance computing is not at all possible without GPU servers. Industry leading resources for developing supercomputing cluster do not miss out the GPU. 


Qualified professionals with a specialization in both the bare metal server and GPU architecture in our time accelerate applications in particular CUDA applications. They optimize various elements such as workloads through these technologies. They support their clients to take competitive advantage and drive the maximum revenue easily. 


A GPU enabled computer accelerates the computing by offloading an application’s compute-intensive segment to a GPU. The remaining code of this application runs on the CPU as usual. A CPU is designed to process data in the serial way. However, a GPU process data in a parallel way. A CPU has a few optimized cores for processing data serially. Hundreds of thousands of optimized cores in the GPU handle manifold tasks at the same time 


Industries like oil & gases, medical & life science, and manufacturing & engineering enhance operations everyday because resources such as a GPU. Users of cloud services are very conscious about the bare metal server and the role of the GPU. They can reap benefits from highly customized GPU cloud environments. They will get the best return on investment in the balanced cloud environment. 


What are your thoughts? Which companies are more focused on GPU servers?


----------



## hawc (Mar 5, 2016)

https://www.ovh.co.uk/news/articles/a2085.nvidia-cards-for-supercharged-virtual-desktops


^ Is a very insightful read


I think that GPU servers are going to see an increase in popularity, but they do come with a huge price tag, and I think until that gets lower (and more applications run on a GPU) then we aren't going to see the technology become more mainstream.


----------



## wlanboy (Mar 5, 2016)

GPUs have far more processor cores than CPUs, but because each GPU core is slower and tiny in compare to a CPU core they are not appropriate for performing most of the processing in everyday computing. They are most suited to compute-intensive operations.


So basically many streams + simple operatons vs. single stream + complex operations.


Two different architectures. Both with advantages.


----------



## layeronline (Mar 15, 2016)

GPU is good with floating point calculations, i.e. geometry, 3d effects, but not everything need decimal point, i.e. loading pages, network packets, CPU is good at integer based tasks such as those.


----------

